# net.eth0 - no longer starting up at boot(not loading module)

## avx

I upgraded one of my systems to the latest ~amd64, including gentoo-sources-3.7.0 and I noticed the boot process no longer loads the required module (tg3) automatically, thus net.eth0 and therefor sshd won't start. Logging in, `modprobe tg3` gives no warning and then works as expected.

I didn't make any changes regarding module loading, so is this an error in (I guess) openrc or have I missed a change?

----------

## Ant P.

Lots of people have been having this problem in the last few weeks (myself included), it seems to be a breakage in udev. For a workaround you can use /etc/conf.d/modules.

----------

## avx

Thanks for the heads-up, I'll try that.

For what it's worth, I'm guessing openrc. I had udev masked to <=172 and it failed someday and after portage wanted to install eudev, I switched to that and it still happens(don't know which version that is based on, though).

----------

## The Doctor

Try using the kmod flag. I experienced a similar problem with eudev which whet away when I activated this flag.

----------

